# First hitch of the spring and all was perfect!



## studiowvw (Mar 24, 2013)

Spring's taking its time getting here, but I am getting impatient!

We did two mile-long walks last week (one line driving with bit, the other just on line) for conditioning.

Today I hitched Lacey up and we went down the road to the neighbours', then back and the other way down the Trail and back. She did two super turns on the spot (could have stayed in a very tiny hula hoop).

She was also taking contact very nicely, was very relaxed and accepting of everything.

I finally got the breeching wraps to hang down below the shafts, so the harness (ComfyFit that I got last fall) seemed to be adjusted properly.

I'm being mindful of conditioning (mostly walking with a few short trots on flat spots) and keeping track of our times and what we did. Hope to see her lose some of her curves. She doesn't have a big belly, but carries a lot of extra on her shoulders and back.

The greatest thing was that she saw me getting the cart out and bringing out the harness, and every time I looked over she was giving me the full frontal, 2 eyed stare. As opposed to sneaking looks at me out of the corners of her eyes while nibbling on hay






Nice to have a driving partner who was pretty much saying ..."it's about time we got back at this!"

Really, she went pretty much the best she has ever gone. A great start to the season!


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice!

Wiseguy and I had our first drive of the season today. I think it went well but he kept trying to shake his head. I stopped him and got his bangs fixed and we got going again. I made him quit with the head shaking "no you don't"

We also did a perfect tight circle turn. A proud moment.

He did pretty good but he wanted to trot and then he wanted to run so ... at least he likes to get a move on and we had a really nice drive. The neighbors were all smiling. I always like that little bit of happiness we bring to the neighborhood


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh you people are killing me!!! We have many feet of that white crap... whats it called? You know... its a 4 letter word that starts with an s. Sh... no no no Sn... ya that one. The best thing I can say is we were above freezing today and sunny. Still a long way from time to drive tho, banks are easily 10 ft high where they've been pushed up. "sigh'


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry, Reignmaker.

We have been having a nice spring with only a few terribly windy days so I am trying my best to enjoy it while it is happening. Could turn into a blur of windy days at any moment but since this is a desert, not usually much snow or rain.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry too



But I'll have until the beginning of May and then the blackflies will attack for a few weeks.

I want to get a drive in every second day till then.

Speaking of the SN..word - around here it is MUD! A very very wet spring. The only place we can drive is on the road and she is a bit psycho about cars, too bad.

I took her down the Trail, but there is still a bit of crusty snow and the gravel has not firmed up yet, so some hard going there. That will help with her conditioning for a few days.

Hoping your 10 foot sn**banks melt away soon, Reignmaker!

Reno, is that Wiseguy in your pic? He is very cute!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL, I don't blame you. If I could drive I'd be out there and shouting it from the roof tops to anyone who would listen



Enjoy your spring (I'll have to live vicariously thro you for now ) and once this snow is gone (likely before the last of it goes) it will be bugs and mud for us here too. Some years are worse than others but I know for at least 2 weeks I will be trying to help the horses stay bug free and only going out myself to do necessary chores before hiding inside again.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 25, 2013)

For me driving on the road stopped again we just got another two feet in two days again.

So I compleatly understand Reignmaker .

I am so ready for breakup (spring) to get here.

Even though it means a month of mud.

Hope fully it will stop soon and we can get plowed out

So we can play. As it is we can't get out much due to the cold.


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, studio, that is my cute little horsey. I just adore him!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 25, 2013)

He is so cute, Reno Lizzie . I just love his little face


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Rhonda. He's really a very nice looking little horse. The farrier is in love with him. Every time he shows up he says how nicely proportioned my little guy is.

He is my first horse and I am so fortunate to have this little guy. He is a bit more skittish than I thought he would be when I bought him but we are working better and better together and I am proud of our accomplishments.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 26, 2013)

I would love to see a pic of him from the side


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 26, 2013)

Let's see how this photo looks.

I might have to go out and take a good photo of him from the side

This was one of my first times getting him to go in circle on the lead and I was still figuring out which hand was doing what He is such a patient little horse and puts up with my newbie problems very nicely.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 26, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 26, 2013)

He is so little and fluffy


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 26, 2013)

Reno - your terrain is very "interesting"! Is it cold there?

Today we had our second drive and I am just as happy! She was even more perfect





It is so very exciting to get going and not have any problems.

Pics from today:

Lacey harnessed up and waiting for the cart. She was totally relaxed - not showing any impatience or anxiety.

Us going down the Trail again, the other way this time as there was less snow. There is a lot of fat little horse between those shafts, but the ears are forward and she doesn't show any stress about the tight fit. Hopefully the conditioning reduces the amount of horse, soon!


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 26, 2013)

Look at your little Lacey. You definitely still have snow.

Thanks for saying he is beautiful, Studio. I think he is a fine little horse.

Rhonda - He is little. He is 31 1/2 inches tall and it does get fairly cold here so he is very fluffy. He actually sheds out nicely.

Wiseguy is a bit chubby right now too but he isn't really fat. All that hair isn't helping much. I call him my little Yak.

We live in a desert. Our property is one hundred percent sand. We do have some dry alkali patches and some of them are pretty big. I use one of them as our training arena. There is a bunch of old tires laid out and I have him weave through them and such. Our driveway is DG and is firm so we can only drive on our driveway on the property. Also, some roads are okay to drive on and some roads are too sandy.

The coldest it got this year was 4 degrees although it can get colder. The summers have been a bit hot lately. We have trees growing in which will help a lot but the trees are not big enough yet to give us great shade. Wiseguy does have a mulberry tree next to his pen that gives him just enough shade to lay in during the summer. That tree is growing fast now so he will have better shade as time goes on.


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 31, 2013)

OK, so here is our first hitch of the year! My husband (total driving green bean) and Orion (slightly less driving green bean, but just slightly) tried out scurry at the walk. Orion is the little white pony in the video. They did really, really well and everyone had a blast!!


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 31, 2013)

How cool is that Cajun!

Loved seeing you and hubby in action.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 7, 2013)

Oooh, that looked like fun!

I want to try that.


----------

